# Affidavit of means and bank statements



## annabel (13 Dec 2015)

I am in the process of going down the Judicial Separation route.  My Legal aid solicitor has asked me to complete an Affidavit of means and supply her with a year's worth of bank/credit card statements etc.  Apparently my husband gets to see the statements.  I'm not hiding anything from my solicitor but I'm very unhappy that my husband is getting to see what I've been spending my money on.  Although we are still living in the same house, we haven't spoken in a year and things are not amicable.  Does he have to see my statements?


----------



## mf1 (14 Dec 2015)

Your solicitor is correct.

You are looking for certain orders from the Court. The Court requires that both parties are satisfied with each others finances. If your husband wants to see your statements, he is entitled. Very often, an analysis of bank statements turns alleged spending completely on its head. 

He may or may not want to see your statements but he is entitled. As are you to see his. 

The fact that things are not amicable does not augur well.

Good advice to both of you : take a step back, be sensible and try and resolve your issues without rancour. 

mf


----------



## annabel (14 Dec 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Does he have to request them or are they sent to him automatically?  We tried mediation and it was a waste of time.  He denied he'd agreed to anything in the first meeting so pointless trying to engage any further!


----------



## mf1 (14 Dec 2015)

"Does he have to request them or are they sent to him automatically?"

Ask your solicitor not to volunteer them

Can you see how this all takes time? 

I call it the elaborate pantomime of human relations!

mf


----------



## robert 200 (14 Dec 2015)

He will have the same list of items as you have to disclose for your affidavit of means - so it will be 
difficult to hid. If you make an issue of it I guarantee you he will insist on seeing it.


----------



## robert 200 (14 Dec 2015)

mf1 is giving you great advice - settle quickly or make the lawyers richer.


----------



## xoxoxo (15 Dec 2015)

Great advice MF1 if you are dealing with a rational person. My ex was certainly not! 

Annabel, I did not 'give' my statements to either my ex or my solicitor. I did have them with me in court however, along with all supporting documents (bills, mortgage statements etc) for SofM. I was never asked for the supporting documents by the courts. Only documents I give solicitor were payslips. Just filled out the SofM form and gave this to the other side. Good luck Annabel - it's a difficult time for you. Look at yourself.


----------

